

YouTube:  Velocity Micro introduces the $199 Cruz Reader Android Tablet - mikecane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znry0q_yo3M

======
JangoSteve
It seemed really laggy and the touch-sensitivity seemed less than ideal. I was
thinking, as a tablet, that just wont do. Then I noticed it's not branded as a
tablet, but as a reader that happens to do other things. That's a very
important distinction that I think makes all the difference, especially
considering it costs less than my Android phone would unsubsidized.

~~~
joezydeco
Last night I was just playing around with the scrolling on Safari on iPhone.
In fact, I was on Hacker News. Placed my finger on an item, wiped up and down
as fast as I could without lifting my finger, and after 30 seconds my finger
was still pointing to the same item.

I think the touchscreen tracking has to be the one core thing that makes the
iPhone/iPad experience so enjoyable. The moment you get lag in that area,
everything else falls apart.

~~~
JangoSteve
I agree totally. But if this "tablet" is actually just a "reader," isn't it
more appropriate to compare it to devices such as the Kindle, which don't have
a touch-screen at all?

The question becomes, would you rather have a laggy touch-screen or no touch
screen at all? I think preferences could go either way.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Nice to see it has Android 2.1. According to their site they will have $299
version with capacitive screen which might be a lot more pleasant to use.

------
sprout
<http://cruztablet.com/specs2.php>

Looks pretty nice. I might have bought it, except I already decided I needed a
good portable and bought a netbook.

It's everything the Cruz is and more. I can even easily hold it in one hand.
And it cost about the same as the 'tablet' model.

------
keltex
I bought a Velocity Micro PC about 5 years ago. It was very well constructed
in a solid aluminum case. Hopefully it bodes well for this device.

------
stcredzero
We're getting close. Sub-$200 with decent processors and capacitative touch
will get us to another Cambrian explosion of hacker/hobbyist tinkering
platforms.

------
chaosmachine
I was a bit shocked when he finally turns it sideways. In my mind, I was
expecting something comparable to the iPad, but this is closer to laptop
thickness.

